# Forum's 3rd birthday



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2011)

As many of you may already know, the forum celebrates its birthday each year on November 14th - this year we will be three!  For the past couple of years we have had a Meet in London on the Saturday closest to the date, and these have proved very successful - the date for this year's will be Saturday 12th November 2011 (venue to be announced).

However, many of our members living farther North have expressed dismay that this is too far or difficult for them to attend, so I was thinking of proposing TWO celebrations - one in London on the 12th, and another in Manchester on the 19th. I'd like to know what people think about the idea, so please let me know! 

(Hopefully, the streets will be a little calmer by then)


----------



## gail1 (Aug 9, 2011)

sounds like a really good idea depending on pennys might be able to do both


----------



## Caroline (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds like an excellent idea as people then have the choice of one or the other or both depending on money...


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Aug 9, 2011)

We likes it!

Dodger(s) LOL


----------



## Mark T (Aug 9, 2011)

Sounds a great idea   I'm planning to do the London one.


----------



## Steff (Aug 9, 2011)

Excellent idea!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2011)

I added a poll


----------



## Steff (Aug 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I added a poll



Added my two penneth to it lol x


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 9, 2011)

hiya my thoughts...

It should be Manchester (cause they're mad for it like!) on 19th ONLY.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 9, 2011)

I would like to do both - but no pennies - but will try my best for Manchester on the 19th.


----------



## Natalie123 (Aug 9, 2011)

I went for the London one, but depending how mad I am feeling I might do both


----------



## hyper-Suze (Aug 9, 2011)

Done and dusted, gonna try and make both as well as the Birmingham meet in Sept! oh well, I don't mind living off baked beans!! Lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 9, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Done and dusted, gonna try and make both as well as the Birmingham meet in Sept! oh well, I don't mind living off baked beans!! Lol



I already do! But it's worth it


----------



## Sheilagh1958 (Aug 9, 2011)

Hope to make the Manchester one


----------



## sasha1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Hi ...

Mancester would be best for me and Nathan ... but that depends on the pennies ... but hopefully we will be there

Heidi
xx


----------



## shiv (Aug 10, 2011)

Really wish I could make either of them, especially as so many people seem so keen!

But I am away with family in the Lake Disctrict on the 12th and working in Belfast on the 19th


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2011)

shiv said:


> Really wish I could make either of them, especially as so many people seem so keen!
> 
> But I am away with family in the Lake Disctrict on the 12th and working in Belfast on the 19th



Aw, bad planning! The _Lake District_? In _November_?


----------



## Mark T (Aug 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Aw, bad planning! The _Lake District_? In _November_?


Mmm, I'm envious.  I used to live in Lancashire so visited the Lake's most months.  But since I moved down 8 ish years ago I've not been back  (mostly due to the long journey and IBS)

Hope you have a fun time!


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 10, 2011)

Have voted for manchester, only been there twice and best mate's girl is from up nord so will try my upmost to sort something out!


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2011)

rossi_mac said:


> Have voted for manchester, only been there twice and best mate's girl is from up nord so will try my upmost to sort something out!



You weren't there last night were you?


----------



## rossi_mac (Aug 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> You weren't there last night were you?



shhh! No haven't been up there for a while, was in hackney recently !!


----------



## Monica (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm undecided about Manchester, but definitely won't go to London! So I haven't voted yet.

How close to Manchester Piccadilly would we meet?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 10, 2011)

Monica said:


> I'm undecided about Manchester, but definitely won't go to London! So I haven't voted yet.
> 
> How close to Manchester Piccadilly would we meet?



There's a Wetherspoons very close (the Manchester and County) which seems to have reasonable reviews (anyone been there?). Also, I have just checked the Man Utd fixtures and they are away to Swansea on the 19th Nov. so there shouldn't be a huge influx of fans at 5pm  Although, having said that, I'm not sure about Man City. 

Any better suggestions from locals would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Steff (Aug 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> There's a Wetherspoons very close (the Manchester and County) which seems to have reasonable reviews (anyone been there?). Also, I have just checked the Man Utd fixtures and they are away to Swansea on the 19th Nov. so there shouldn't be a huge influx of fans at 5pm  Although, having said that, I'm not sure about Man City.
> 
> Any better suggestions from locals would be very much appreciated!



Unfortunetly the sky blues are at home to Newcastle, dont worry there a freindly bunch haha(newcastle fans i meant)


----------



## cazscot (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorry, I won't be able to make it, my uni exams start beginning of December so by that time I will have my head deep in books  but hope to get to the Birthday Party in November 2013  as I will have finished studying by then...


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Aug 11, 2011)

Sorry folks 

Seriously skint right now (trying!) to save for the wedding.

Hoping that after we tie the knot I can make it to more meets


----------



## Northerner (Aug 11, 2011)

bigpurpleduck said:


> Sorry folks
> 
> Seriously skint right now (trying!) to save for the wedding.
> 
> Hoping that after we tie the knot I can make it to more meets



Invite us to the wedding! Don't worry, I'm joking!  Hope to see you again at some other venue Emma


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

Just bumping this up!


----------



## gail1 (Aug 20, 2011)

have booked both hotel/transporrt for london


----------



## Northerner (Aug 20, 2011)

gail1 said:


> have booked both hotel/transporrt for london



Excellent!


----------



## heasandford (Aug 22, 2011)

Hope to make it too, my daughter is at uni in London. 

It will be Remembrance Sunday the day after, wonder how easy it is to get there and see the parade past the Cenotaph, I've always wanted to go


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2011)

heasandford said:


> Hope to make it too, my daughter is at uni in London.
> 
> It will be Remembrance Sunday the day after, wonder how easy it is to get there and see the parade past the Cenotaph, I've always wanted to go



Hurrah! Hope you can make it, haven't seen you since Oxford!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 29, 2011)

I'll definately go to the Manc one - it being just down the road. Will see if I can swing the London one - maybe tie it in with a weekend at sisters.

I'm home alone on the 19th in the afternoon as hubby will be watching the blue's.


----------



## Hazel (Aug 29, 2011)

Thats great news - means another known face

Look forward to meeting up with you againj


----------



## Jennywren (Aug 29, 2011)

Great idea , hope you have a good time


----------



## AileenCJ (Aug 30, 2011)

Planning on coming to the London meet-up, well I am only 45mins by train, 
May do both depending on money


----------



## Mark T (Aug 31, 2011)

I probably ought to get around to booking my tickets for this now and see if I can get a cheaper fare.

I?ll be going into London Liverpool Street.  There is a train pretty much every 15 minutes (and it?s a short journey for me anyway) so it wouldn?t be a problem for me to meet others who are going into the same station.


----------



## CarolK (Aug 31, 2011)

would it be ok as somebody non D to come, I would love to meet  everyone, and work permitting could try and get to Manchester.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 31, 2011)

CarolK said:


> would it be ok as somebody non D to come, I would love to meet  everyone, and work permitting could try and get to Manchester.



Yes of course Carol, you would be most welcome!


----------



## AileenCJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I probably ought to get around to booking my tickets for this now and see if I can get a cheaper fare.
> 
> I?ll be going into London Liverpool Street.  There is a train pretty much every 15 minutes (and it?s a short journey for me anyway) so it wouldn?t be a problem for me to meet others who are going into the same station.



"Waves" at Mark, I'll be arriving at that station,


----------



## Monica (Aug 31, 2011)

CarolK said:


> would it be ok as somebody non D to come, I would love to meet  everyone, and work permitting could try and get to Manchester.



Carol, I went to the York one, took Carol with me. Will be going to the Birmingham one too. So, don't for a minute think you're not welcome 

Haven't decided on the Manchester one yet, but it's not a problem deciding until last minute, as the train fares won't change.


----------



## Mark T (Aug 31, 2011)

AileenCJ said:


> "Waves" at Mark, I'll be arriving at that station,


You are likely to be departing from the same station as me too!


----------



## AileenCJ (Aug 31, 2011)

Mark T said:


> You are likely to be departing from the same station as me too!



If memory serves correctly I believe so


----------



## Tezzz (Sep 1, 2011)

I'll try and do London. Need to get a lieu day off *W* first...

Manchester is a possibility if United isn't playing at home.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've just realised that I might not be able to make this one as I'll be on placement and the odds are against me getting the day of the London one off. Then again have you known me to let you down when there's alcohol involved?


----------



## AnnW (Sep 2, 2011)

Mmmm I had really hoped to come to the London one but , I have one date in my diary already for the concert of the orchestra to which I belong.... Nov 12th , so unfortunately I can't make it. I will keep trying !!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 2, 2011)

TomH said:


> I've just realised that I might not be able to make this one as I'll be on placement and the odds are against me getting the day of the London one off. Then again have you known me to let you down when there's alcohol involved?



Hope you can find a way Tom! Wouldn't be the same without you!



AnnW said:


> Mmmm I had really hoped to come to the London one but , I have one date in my diary already for the concert of the orchestra to which I belong.... Nov 12th , so unfortunately I can't make it. I will keep trying !!



That's a shame Ann, can't they reschedule the concert? (Only joking!) Hope it goes well and that we get the opportunity to meet soon


----------



## AnnW (Sep 2, 2011)

I really will make it one day !!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hope you can find a way Tom! Wouldn't be the same without you!



Well you do need someone to drink enough to float the home fleet or pass out due to alcohol consumption!


----------



## gail1 (Sep 3, 2011)

TomH said:


> Well you do need someone to drink enough to float the home fleet or pass out due to alcohol consumption!


Tom you have to get some pratise for student life


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 3, 2011)

Did that all last year!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 7, 2011)

Well I've booked my tickets into London now - so don't go changing the dates please 

I'm planning on getting into London around 10:30am.


----------



## Monica (Sep 13, 2011)

Service Update
First TransPennine Express

Details of any engineering work that may be affecting First TransPennine Express services between Saturday 19 November to Friday 25 November are not yet known. Please check back nearer the time of travel.

 I guess that counts me out then. I don't fancy travelling with them when they're only halfway  into doing engineering work (the same message came up on the day before, but using the dates from the week before)I will check back later though


----------



## Northerner (Sep 13, 2011)

Monica said:


> Service Update
> First TransPennine Express
> 
> Details of any engineering work that may be affecting First TransPennine Express services between Saturday 19 November to Friday 25 November are not yet known. Please check back nearer the time of travel.
> ...



There's a while to go yet, I think this is a fairly standard thing they put out as they don't always know if certain things might need doing unless it is a major project.


----------



## Freddie99 (Sep 14, 2011)

My beard and I will be at the London one. I will be too skint to make both. Given the way student finance and NHS bursary folk are looking then I'll be shafted!


----------



## gail1 (Sep 14, 2011)

TomH said:


> My beard and I will be at the London one. I will be too skint to make both. Given the way student finance and NHS bursary folk are looking then I'll be shafted!



look forward to seeing you tom will bring you razer for beard


----------



## Northerner (Sep 18, 2011)

Well, I have booked my tickets for both Manchester and London, so I'm definitely coming to both!


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well, I have booked my tickets for both Manchester and London, so I'm definitely coming to both!



Hi Northener, think it is only going to be Manchester for me . Has a venue been picked yet for Manchester ? I can help if you like


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Northener, think it is only going to be Manchester for me . Has a venue been picked yet for Manchester ? I can help if you like



I looked on google and found a Wetherspoons close to Piccadilly station, but have no idea what it's like, so if you can suggest somewhere that would be great as I haven't been to Manchester for 15 years! Preferably somewhere large and close to the railway station or easy to find


----------



## Mark T (Sep 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I looked on google and found a Wetherspoons close to Piccadilly station, but have no idea what it's like, so if you can suggest somewhere that would be great as I haven't been to Manchester for 15 years! Preferably somewhere large and close to the railway station or easy to find


I'm assuming for London you are using the same Wetherspoons thar Circle-D used earlier this year?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I'm assuming for London you are using the same Wetherspoons thar Circle-D used earlier this year?



Either that or the Shakespeare's Head which I think is a bit bigger (that's where we've been for the past couple of years )


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I looked on google and found a Wetherspoons close to Piccadilly station, but have no idea what it's like, so if you can suggest somewhere that would be great as I haven't been to Manchester for 15 years! Preferably somewhere large and close to the railway station or easy to find



Hi Northerner, I was wondering about somewhere in the Printworks, few pubs really nice. The area around Piccadilly is a bit in need of re generation (this is me being polite and no office is meant). The print works is easy to get to either 10 minute walk or even the tram. It is not far from Victoria station as well. Or there is a weatherspoons on Princess Street which is nice this is about 15 to 20 minute walk

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-waterhouse


----------



## Northerner (Sep 19, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Northerner, I was wondering about somewhere in the Printworks, few pubs really nice. The area around Piccadilly is a bit in need of re generation (this is me being polite and no office is meant). The print works is easy to get to either 10 minute walk or even the tram. It is not far from Victoria station as well. Or there is a weatherspoons on Princess Street which is nice this is about 15 to 20 minute walk
> 
> http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-waterhouse



That looks a nice place and very easy to get to from the station, let's say that is the venue for now  I take your point about the area around the station


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> That looks a nice place and very easy to get to from the station, let's say that is the venue for now  I take your point about the area around the station



Great stuff - I can meet people at Piccadilly - will be getting a train in from the 'Grove' - so once a time has been decided we can sort out meeting folk !!

(Right near the station is a bit bleak - M'cr is going through a massive re generation at the moment, but that little bit has not quite been got to)


----------



## hyper-Suze (Sep 20, 2011)

Sorry...being a bit dense here....is the london meet in the city centre? If I book a train to the centre and catch a tube to wherever the D's are!!!

Is there more than 1 train station to Manc? I may drive but will look to pricing up train first but need to know which station is best to arrive at!!!!!


----------



## Mark T (Sep 20, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Sorry...being a bit dense here....is the london meet in the city centre? If I book a train to the centre and catch a tube to wherever the D's are!!!
> 
> Is there more than 1 train station to Manc? I may drive but will look to pricing up train first but need to know which station is best to arrive at!!!!!


From when I used to live in Preston, I think the Manchester trains mostly come in to Euston.  You can drop down the northern line to Tottenham Court Road and either change or walk to Holborn.

Or you can walk from Euston - which is what we used to do.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Sorry...being a bit dense here....is the london meet in the city centre? If I book a train to the centre and catch a tube to wherever the D's are!!!
> 
> Is there more than 1 train station to Manc? I may drive but will look to pricing up train first but need to know which station is best to arrive at!!!!!



For Manchester, Piccadilly is the main station for people coming from further south. The London meet will be in Holborn (in the centre of London), there are a couple of candidate pubs there, so you can get a tube from whatever mainline station you arrive at.


----------



## am64 (Sep 20, 2011)

heheeee  just voted ! would love to be at either ...see how work is progressing


----------



## Hazel (Sep 20, 2011)

Pleased to say - I have bought the rail tickets for Manchester meet in November.

Looking forward to meeting you there


----------



## MargB (Sep 20, 2011)

Only just seen this thread but have put both dates in my diary.  Will definitely be at the Manchester one.

There are two main stations in Manchester: Piccadilly and Victoria.  Some trains also go through Oxford Road station and that would be slightly nearer to Princes Street but not all trains going to Piccadilly stop at Oxford Road.

The nearest Metrolink stop for that pub is St Peter's Square and the pub is quite close by.

It will be lovely to meet up with fellow forumers again and looking forward to it already!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 20, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Pleased to say - I have bought the rail tickets for Manchester meet in November.
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you there



Yay!!! 



MargB said:


> Only just seen this thread but have put both dates in my diary.  Will definitely be at the Manchester one.
> 
> There are two main stations in Manchester: Piccadilly and Victoria.  Some trains also go through Oxford Road station and that would be slightly nearer to Princes Street but not all trains going to Piccadilly stop at Oxford Road.
> 
> ...



Yay again!!!!


----------



## Lairyfairy (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi all - have just seen this thread and have put the Manchester meet in my diary.  Hope to see you there.  Lynn


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

Lairyfairy said:


> Hi all - have just seen this thread and have put the Manchester meet in my diary.  Hope to see you there.  Lynn



Excellent, I was really sorry I didn't get to meet you in York


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 21, 2011)

There's a very slight possibility we may be able to come along to Manchester. But I'll need to get a cloth cap and whippet first.

Rob


----------



## Northerner (Sep 21, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> There's a very slight possibility we may be able to come along to Manchester. But I'll need to get a cloth cap and whippet first.
> 
> Rob



I've heard the Lancastrians are a bit more cosmopolitan these days Rob, you might be able to get away with just the cap  It would be great to meet you, hope you cna make it (and Sarah too, I hope! )


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've heard the Lancastrians are a bit more cosmopolitan these days Rob, you might be able to get away with just the cap  It would be great to meet you, hope you cna make it (and Sarah too, I hope! )


 
Like Batman and Robin, we try to stay close together.

I'll start studying Lowry so I'll recognise where I am.

Rob


----------



## MargB (Sep 22, 2011)

Don't forget the ferret too!!!


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 22, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> There's a very slight possibility we may be able to come along to Manchester. But I'll need to get a cloth cap and whippet first.
> 
> Rob



Aw Rob, you naughty boy !!

we lost the warburton ways a while back - promise lol


----------



## RSVP (Sep 22, 2011)

> . But I'll need to get a cloth cap and whippet first.



Don't worry he got a clip round th' ear for the above!  

Southeners 


Sarah


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 22, 2011)

I did go to Manchester once but didn't dare speak in case anyone realised I was from THAT London. 

Sarah can interpret if we can make it.

Rob

(gawd bless ya guvnor. up the apples n pears. blimey mate, etc)


----------



## Mark T (Sep 22, 2011)

It was always a bit weird being a southener in the north (ok Lancashire isn't that up north...).  Sore thumbs and all that.  I don't think it would be quite so bad being a northener in the south.

I blend in a little bit better in essex, but that's not my home county either


----------



## Monica (Sep 22, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I did go to Manchester once but didn't dare speak in case anyone realised I was from THAT London.
> 
> Sarah can interpret if we can make it.
> 
> ...



LOL, were you born within the sound of the bow bells???


----------



## Northerner (Sep 22, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> (gawd bless ya guvnor. up the apples n pears. blimey mate, etc)



I wrote a poem in Diabetic Rhyming Slang:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/11/fancy-ruby-me-old-china-plate.html


----------



## Monica (Sep 22, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I wrote a poem in Diabetic Rhyming Slang:
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2009/11/fancy-ruby-me-old-china-plate.html



Love it!


----------



## Robster65 (Sep 22, 2011)

Monica said:


> LOL, were you born within the sound of the bow bells???


 
I'm not even entirely sure where Bow bells are tbh Monica 

I was right over the other end of the grey slab that is Greater London, not far from Heathrow. We used to speak as common as we could but not quite cock-er-ney. The biggest shock when I moved out of London was the way one town/village ended and there was open countryside before you hit the next. I couldn't get over that.

Now of course, where we are, there's not even a village.

Rob


----------



## Monica (Sep 23, 2011)

Robster65 said:


> I'm not even entirely sure where Bow bells are tbh Monica
> 
> I was right over the other end of the grey slab that is Greater London, not far from Heathrow. We used to speak as common as we could but not quite cock-er-ney. The biggest shock when I moved out of London was the way one town/village ended and there was open countryside before you hit the next. I couldn't get over that.
> 
> ...



lol, I was going to say: so you're from sarf london, but luckily just checked first. You're more a West London man. My man is from Norf London (Enfield  town to be exact). He told me I needed to pack my passport to come up here for the first time to find ourselves a house we could afford.

I grew up in a village/town with farms and greenery, but it was only a 30 min busride into the nearest big town. Now, it's almost the same here (20 min trainride), which I like, because I hate driving and wouldn't want to live in the middle of nowhere/being reliant on a car.

Anyway, I still haven't decided if we're attending


----------



## gail1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Have booked hotel for london meet am travelling up on friday and coming back monday


----------



## Northerner (Sep 26, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Have booked hotel for london meet am travelling up on friday and coming back monday



Excellent news Gail!  Have you got lots planned for the weekend?


----------



## Steff (Sep 26, 2011)

gail1 said:


> Have booked hotel for london meet am travelling up on friday and coming back monday



Thats fab Gail hope you have a good time


----------



## heasandford (Sep 27, 2011)

bother - just discovered that there's no trains from Brockenhurst to Southampton the weekend on the London meet, so will cost twice as much plus much more to park car at Southampton(for some reason Brockenhurst gets cheap tickets even though it's further from London than Southampton!) Train travel really is a rich man's pleasure...


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2011)

heasandford said:


> bother - just discovered that there's no trains from Brockenhurst to Southampton the weekend on the London meet, so will cost twice as much plus much more to park car at Southampton(for some reason Brockenhurst gets cheap tickets even though it's further from London than Southampton!) Train travel really is a rich man's pleasure...



No trains? Is it engineering works, and is there a replacement bus service as far as Southampton?


----------



## gail1 (Sep 28, 2011)

thank you nice kind Southern railways i got my tickets today


----------



## heasandford (Sep 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> No trains? Is it engineering works, and is there a replacement bus service as far as Southampton?



yes, there is a bus, but it adds about three quarters of an hour to the travel time, and as I want to stay until Sunday,  becomes an outrageous journey time - still considering my options! What time train do you recommend?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 28, 2011)

heasandford said:


> yes, there is a bus, but it adds about three quarters of an hour to the travel time, and as I want to stay until Sunday,  becomes an outrageous journey time - still considering my options! What time train do you recommend?



I haven't decided which train I'm getting yet - will have to go and look at the timetable. I aim to get into London around 10:30, so probably around 9 am.


----------



## vince13 (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm showing off now - on the 12th November we are at the opera (Barber of Sevile)  Welsh National (OK - only at Bristol but it almost counts !) so Ian and I will have to send our apologies.  Drat and double drat -  I really wanted to get to the London meet this time.


----------



## heasandford (Oct 9, 2011)

Well, my daughter is putting me up for even longer, so I am coming a day earlier and staying a day later to miss all the engineering works! What a good excuse!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 9, 2011)

heasandford said:


> Well, my daughter is putting me up for even longer, so I am coming a day earlier and staying a day later to miss all the engineering works! What a good excuse!



Excellent! I will look forward to seeing you there


----------



## squidge63 (Oct 10, 2011)

hyper-Suze said:


> Sorry...being a bit dense here....is the london meet in the city centre? If I book a train to the centre and catch a tube to wherever the D's are!!!
> 
> Is there more than 1 train station to Manc? I may drive but will look to pricing up train first but need to know which station is best to arrive at!!!!!



If you go by train you would arrive at manchester piccadilly:

Telford to Wolverhampton ( with Arriva Trains Wales )
Wolverhampton to Manchester Piccadilly (Cross Country Trains )

Don't know what time you would leave so just chose some lol

09:51 Telford arrives Wolverhampton 10:08
10:15 Wolverhampton arrives Manc Piccadily 11.39

Cost using London Midland site is ?58 return, but if you have a railcard it will be cheaper, and sites like raileasy might be cheaper.


----------



## Salinda (Oct 15, 2011)

I would really like to attend.  Do we have any details about what time and where?  I have looked and can't find them.  I have some suggestions if the venue hasn't been decided.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 15, 2011)

Salinda said:


> I would really like to attend.  Do we have any details about what time and where?  I have looked and can't find them.  I have some suggestions if the venue hasn't been decided.



I'm going to put up an official thread later today Salinda. It will be lovely to meet you!


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 8, 2011)

*room for a little one??  see ya there sat lol i'll be getting into paddington by 10.08 hopefully then tubing it to holborn should be fun  lol*


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

scootdevon said:


> *room for a little one??  see ya there sat lol i'll be getting into paddington by 10.08 hopefully then tubing it to holborn should be fun  lol*



That's excellent news Duane! I'll look forward to seeing you again - it's been a while!


----------



## scootdevon (Nov 8, 2011)

*Thanx alan i still got ur moby number when its switched on   lol *


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

scootdevon said:


> *Thanx alan i still got ur moby number when its switched on   lol *



I'll try and remember!


----------



## jane (Nov 8, 2011)

We are sorry we will not be able to come, due to a family gathering. Hope you all have a lovely day. We will try and get to the next meet up. Jane


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

jane said:


> We are sorry we will not be able to come, due to a family gathering. Hope you all have a lovely day. We will try and get to the next meet up. Jane



Aw that's a shame Jane. I hope that you enjoy your family gathering and that we will see you at a future event - take care


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 8, 2011)

Hi DS forum 

So sorry I dont get the time to drop in anymore... x x x

I am running a Circle D Awareness stall in Kent this weekend as well as other social stuff planned so I won't make it I'm afraid.

Pls can someone eat some profiteroles on my behalf 

Happy birthday Forum...u guys rock!!

p.s will give this event a shout out on circle d in a sec x x x


----------



## Northerner (Nov 8, 2011)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi DS forum
> 
> So sorry I dont get the time to drop in anymore... x x x
> 
> ...



Yes, I spotted you had the event planned on FB Shelley, you will be missed! We will all meet up in April again, no doubt, if not before!  Hope things go well on your awareness day


----------



## Shelb1uk (Nov 8, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Yes, I spotted you had the event planned on FB Shelley, you will be missed! We will all meet up in April again, no doubt, if not before!  Hope things go well on your awareness day



Bless you, thanks Northe....x x x


----------



## Steff (Nov 8, 2011)

Ahh gutted to not be able to see you Shell.

Is they any sign of nikki(sofarway)being able to come to this x


----------

